# Show collars and leads



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I am after some advice on show leads and collars. It is for diva (miniature poodle), I do often use a check/snake chain when training at home and she walks perfectly on that. So ideally would prefer to stick to a similar type. Can I stick with a chain? If so, is there a certain type I should get? does anyone have any recommendations on leads also?

I ask because I took diva to a ringcraft/obedience class (I felt the trainer didn’t know as much about showing as she let on) and she also told me I don’t need a chain. This confused me as I thought many exhibitors used chain collars.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I have seen plenty of chain collars in the ring, the few times I have been to dog shows. If it is working for you, I would stick with it.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought the chain collar at a large show. The lead was a custom order through etsy. They were very fast.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks I thought I’d seen others using snake chains but I keep getting advised to use a half check collar and lead set. Im going get a snake chain set and half check and see if which works best for me.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I‘ve heard that snake chains break more hair. I was using a matching collar and lead by twisted leads on Facebook but the collar was getting stuck and pulling hair so I switched to using a jewlers link chain with the twisted lead instead . Here is the collar I use. FINE CURBLINK/JEWELER SHOW COLLAR-1.4mm-GOLD 10"

The only thing I don’t like about the chain collar is that it does need adjusting on the neck placement unless you are able to tie in place with hair (which you can’t do in UKC) .

Here is Nova with my daughter with the collar and lead . The chain is too low here but she is still learning.

In obedience you would not use a chain so it soounds like the instructor isn’t familiar with showing. Most people do use them but some use the Rosco leads/collars or a chain martingale.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Mel said:


> I‘ve heard that snake chains break more hair. I was using a matching collar and lead by twisted leads on Facebook but the collar was getting stuck and pulling hair so I switched to using a jewlers link chain with the twisted lead instead . Here is the collar I use. FINE CURBLINK/JEWELER SHOW COLLAR-1.4mm-GOLD 10"
> 
> The only thing I don’t like about the chain collar is that it does need adjusting on the neck placement unless you are able to tie in place with hair (which you can’t do in UKC) .
> 
> ...


That’s a very nice chain. Thanks for sharing. I think I’ll try one of those. I’ve ordered a martingale half chain. I’m going to get a few and see which works best. Nova is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Mel said:


> I‘ve heard that snake chains break more hair. I was using a matching collar and lead by twisted leads on Facebook but the collar was getting stuck and pulling hair so I switched to using a jewlers link chain with the twisted lead instead . Here is the collar I use. FINE CURBLINK/JEWELER SHOW COLLAR-1.4mm-GOLD 10"
> 
> The only thing I don’t like about the chain collar is that it does need adjusting on the neck placement unless you are able to tie in place with hair (which you can’t do in UKC) .
> 
> ...


That’s a very nice chain. Thanks for sharing. I think I’ll try one of those. I’ve ordered a martingale half chain. I’m going to get a few and see which works best. Nova is gorgeous by the way!


----------

